# ***Blueskypeptide.com September Promotions & Announcements Click Here***



## Blueskypeptide (Sep 10, 2013)

*September 10th until Sunday September 15th receive up to $75 off your total order. *


*
For orders $95 or more receive $25 off. *Use promo code* 25off

For orders $195 or more receive $50 off. *Use promo code* 50off

For orders $295 or more receive $75 off.  *Use promo code* 75off
*


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Sep 11, 2013)

Don't miss out on our latest offer of up to $75 off!  This offer is for a limited time and ends Sunday 9-15-13! 

For orders $95 or more receive $25 off. Use promo code 25off

For orders $195 or more receive $50 off. Use promo code 50off

For orders $295 or more receive $75 off. Use promo code 75off

Sign up for our newsletter today www.blueskypeptide.com to receive exclusive access to all our current promotions and giveaways. 


www.blueskypeptide.com
sales@blueskypeptide.com


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 11, 2013)

bump for humpday click on my link and get your research on


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 11, 2013)

Get in on this sale fellas. Only a few days left


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 11, 2013)

midnight bump pm me with questions or for help click on my link in my signature to get these great discounts


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 12, 2013)

Bump it up


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Sep 12, 2013)

Blue Sky Peptide has a big announcement coming next week! Stay tuned my friends 


www.blueskypeptide.com
sales@blueskypeptide.com


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Sep 12, 2013)

*Blue Sky Reserch Peptides and Chems*

Catalog Research Peptides

AICAR Ribonuccleotide 
CJC-1295 With-DAC 2mg (MOD GRF 1-29)
CJC-1295 NO-DAC 2mg (MOD GRF 1-29)
IGF-1 LR3 
IGF-1 DES 
GHRP-2 
GHRP-6 
GnRH (Triptorelin)  
HEXARELIN 
IPAMORELIN 
MELANOTAN II 
MGF (Mechano Growth Factor) 
PEG MGF 2 mg
PT-141 (Bremelanotide) 
Thymosin Beta 4 (TB500) 
BPC 157 5MG


Blend Peptides

Blend CJC 1295 w/o DAC 2 MG with GHRP-2 2MG
Blend CJC 1295 w/o DAC 5MG with GHRP-2 5MG
Blend CJC 1295 w/o DAC 2MG with GHRP-6 2MG
Blend CJC 1295 w/o DAC 5MG with GHRP-6 5MG
Blend CJC 1295 w/o DAC 2MG with Ipamorelin 2MG
Blend CJC 1295 w/o DAC 5MG with Ipamorelin 5MG


Catalog Research Liquids

Anastrozole 
Clenbuterol 
Clomiphene 
Exemestane
GW-501516 
Letrozole 
Mk-2866 Ostarine 
T3 (liothyronine) 
T4 (Levothyroxine) 
Tadalafil 
Tamoxifen Citrate 
Toremifene Citrate 
Pramipexole 
Ketotifen Fumarate 
Cabergoline


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 12, 2013)

Blueskypeptide said:


> Blue Sky Peptide has a big announcement coming next week! Stay tuned my friends
> 
> 
> www.blueskypeptide.com
> sales@blueskypeptide.com



cant wait bro  

solid list


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Sep 13, 2013)

*IGF1-LR3 for just $56.00 with your first order!*

*In addition to our current offer you can always get 25% off your first order anytime!  Use promo code bluesky25

Shipping is always Free for all USA Domestic orders over $200 after discounts. 


*Thank you for your support-Blue Sky


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 13, 2013)

Bump for the 25% off first time orders


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Sep 20, 2013)

*Blue Sky Peptide Buy 1 Get 1 Free Specials, and 25% off Sale!*

*
Blue Sky Peptide Buy 1 Get 1, buy 2 get 1 Specials, and **25%** off!  

**
No offer code needed for buy 1 get 1 or buy 2 get 1.  Use promo code **sky25** for **25%** off everything else. *



*The following menu items falls into our Buy 1 Get 1 Free Category*


*GHRP-2 (5mg)
GHRP-6 (5mg)
Ipamorelin (2mg)
Hexarelin (2mg)
CJC-1295 (GRF 1-29) (2mg)
FRAGMENT 176-191 (5mg)
GnRH (Triptorelin) 100mcg
BPC 157 (5MG)*


*The following menu items falls into our Buy 2 Get 1 Free (Dual Blends) Category*


*Blend CJC 1295 w/o DAC 2 MG with GHRP-2 2MG
Blend CJC 1295 w/o DAC 5MG with GHRP-2 5MG
Blend CJC 1295 w/o DAC 2MG with GHRP-6 2MG
Blend CJC 1295 w/o DAC 5MG with GHRP-6 5MG
Blend CJC 1295 w/o DAC 2MG with Ipamorelin 2MG
Blend CJC 1295 w/o DAC 5MG with Ipamorelin 5MG*


*The following Research Liquids falls into our Buy 2 get 1 Free Category*


*Clenbuterol 200mcg per ml x 30ml
Tadalafil 30 mg per ml x 30 ml
Tamoxifen Citrate 20mg per ml x 30ml
Ketotifen Fumarate 1 MG (30ml)
Clomiphene
T3 (liothyronine)*



*Any questions about this offer we are always available 24/7
*
*Thank you for your continued support! *

*​*


*​*


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Sep 20, 2013)

blueskypeptide said:


> *
> blue sky peptide buy 1 get 1, buy 2 get 1 specials, and **25%** off!
> 
> **
> ...



*BUY 1 GET 1 & BUY 2 GET 1 offers are part of our new always offers! **25% off everything else ends september 29th 11:59pm est. *


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Sep 20, 2013)

Meet or beat any competitors price and quality guaranteed! 

Nothing is as pure as the Blue Sky! 


www.blueskypeptide.com
sales@blueskypeptide.com


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 20, 2013)

Blueskypeptide said:


> Meet or beat any competitors price and quality guaranteed!
> 
> Nothing is as pure as the Blue Sky!
> 
> ...



Nice!! No one else has ever said they will meet or beat competitors prices! Blue Sky all the way!


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Sep 24, 2013)

We want to take this opportunity to thank all the IM members that have taken advantage of our new promos!  

The team at Blue Sky will never ever give you anything less then their best!  


www.blueskypeptide.com
sales@blueskypeptide.com


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Sep 25, 2013)

Blueskypeptide said:


> *
> Blue Sky Peptide Buy 1 Get 1, buy 2 get 1 Specials, and **25%** off!
> 
> **
> ...



*Please note that offer code sky25 cannot be applied to our buy 1 get 1 and buy 2 get 1 free offers.  These products are already up to 50% off! *

*Any questions please feel free to email us at sales@blueskypeptide.com or send us a pm anytime. *



Thank you-Blue Sky


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Sep 27, 2013)

*Bulk Research Peptides now up to 57% off!*

*With the addition of our new Buy 1 Get 1 Free and Buy 2 Get 1 Free offers we have upped our Bulk Pep offers up to  57% off! *( No Promo codes)




Buy Bulk CJC-1295 NO-DAC 2mg (No Promo Codes) - Bulk Peptides *57% off!*


Buy Bulk GHRP-2 5mg (No Promo Codes) - Bulk Peptides *56% off! *


Buy Bulk GHRP-6 5mg (No Promo Codes) - Bulk Peptides* 56% off!*


Buy Bulk HEXARELIN 2mg (No Promo Codes) - Bulk Peptides *54% off!* 


Buy Bulk IPAMORELIN 2000mcg (No Promo Codes) - Bulk Peptides *56% off! *


Buy Bulk GnRH (Triptorelin) 100mcg (No Promo Codes) - Bulk Peptides *55% off*


Buy Bulk FRAGMENT 176-191 5mg (No Promo Codes) - Bulk Peptides *55% off! *


Buy Bulk IGF1-LR3 1mg ( No Promo Codes) - Bulk Peptides *up to 21% off! *


Buy Bulk IGF-DES 1mg (No Promo Code) - Bulk Peptides *up to 21% off! *




*So as you can see this is just another example of the many ways you can save  with Blue Sky!*


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Sep 30, 2013)

*25% off Sale has been extended for one more day! BOGO still going on!*



Blueskypeptide said:


> *
> Blue Sky Peptide Buy 1 Get 1, buy 2 get 1 Specials, and **25%** off!
> 
> **
> ...



*Due to overwhelming demand we decided to extend out 25% off until 10-1-13 11:59pm est. Use offer code sky25


Buy 1 get 1 and Buy 2 get 1 clearly marked on our website is still going on as well until further notice. No offer code needed. 


We want to thank everyone that has taken advantage of these two great offers!*


----------

